# Stubby Chuck Key For 4 Jaw



## mattthemuppet2 (Jan 7, 2016)

I needed a 2nd chuck key for my 4 jaw so I figured I'd use my new collet chuck (http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/er25-collet-chuck-for-atlas-618.41636/) to make one  I got my inspiration from a tap handle I was fiddling with - this way I can move the handle around for clearance or leverage.

stock - random printer bars I think


back end of the key faced and beveled


drilled about an inch deep with a #30 drill, as I was going to use 1/8 brass stock for the button


1/8 brass stock in a 3mm collet - it was then turned down to fit inside the spring and parted off


turned round, put in a 2mm collet (love this chuck!) and faced



ta da!


end of the chuck key body turned down to what I thought was the right size, turned out a bit small so the edges won't be bevelled


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jan 7, 2016)

now to the drill press for hex awesomeness. Drilling the handle hole with a K drill. Wish I had some letter reamers as it came out a little oversize
	

		
			
		

		
	



one set of flats milled, chuck rotated 90deg in the vise



other flats done and it's mostly square. Fits in the chuck key holes too, which is a plus!


components. The handle is shaped like the ones you have on tap handles, so it can slide but not (easily) come out. The center detent is a bit weedy, but that's not too important


here's the button and spring in place


the two keys in the chuck (note, there was no power to the lathe at the time and they were removed immediately afterwards)


neato!


did I mention that I love my collet chuck?!


----------



## middle.road (Jan 7, 2016)

Isn't scavenging rods out of printers great fun? 
And the gears...
And magnets out of the stepper motors...


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jan 7, 2016)

it is! really nice to machine metal too, better than the random crap I get out of scrap bins. I did learn however that they're not necessarily 100% straight.
the gears and steppers from this one went to Ulma Doctor as he has more use for them than I do, but I'll be sticking the fan into an LED light I'm making for a fluorescent microscope soon.


----------



## BGHansen (Jan 7, 2016)

mattthemuppet said:


> now to the drill press for hex awesomeness. Drilling the handle hole with a K drill. Wish I had some letter reamers as it came out a little oversize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like your design on the chuck key; spring detent with a dwell area in the middle.  Nice job!  Looks like I have another project!

Bruce


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jan 7, 2016)

thanks Bruce, much appreciated. If I were to do it again I'd make the center detent a little deeper and more steep sided as it doesn't offer much resistance. Not enough of an issue to take it out, but might make someone else's better


----------



## Chipper5783 (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm going to have to make one for my dividing head.  It came to me with no key for the chuck - but one of the lathe chuck keys fits great.  The problem is the T handle often long enough to bump into something (the spindle of the mill).  I can rotate the work, or move the table - but a sliding handle would be nice.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jan 7, 2016)

neat! I'm not sure if I'll ever need to move the handle but it wasn't much more effort to make than a fixed handle, so why not! a dividing head or rotary table would be an ideal use for this.


----------

